# Mexican american or american singles



## princessaliya (May 23, 2012)

I have moved to Dubai almost a year ago now, since am here its been hard for me to meet mexican american or american singles here every person I met ended up being a doosh bag I was raise in USA most of my life even though am arab from bahrain but locals here have very different mentality as me so I prefer meeting non arab, I am very social I love going out but every guy I met is just not right is any one facing the same?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

This is going to be an interesting thread tomm.


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

Sorry you only meet douches, however I have a solution.

We're having a "Cultural Evening" in a very salubrious gin palace on Saturday night, why don't you join us?

Oh and just to add, if you really are a princess you'll fit in perfectly.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Ignore Toon and that invitation for THAT night out. 

Toon, dont scare the poor girl.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey I know a Mexican American but he too turned out to be a douche bag!

Sorry honey, looks like "Douche Bag" sickness has reached America too, so there really are no guarantees!


----------



## Abraxas (Apr 27, 2012)

This seems like a strange post... Is this a real thing or a tease?

Last time I fell for something like this I woke up in a windowless van that smelt of candy and regret.


----------



## maverick12210 (May 7, 2012)

Hi Aliya,
Do you restrict yourself to meeting only american or mexican singles ?, I understand you were raised in the US, so was I for the initial years but - just a suggestion - dont restrict yourself & try making new friends from other countries too, you'll get to know more people that way  and trust me not everyone is a douche


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

maverick12210 said:


> Hi Aliya,
> Do you restrict yourself to meeting only american or mexican singles ?, I understand you were raised in the US, so was I for the initial years but - just a suggestion - dont restrict yourself & try making new friends from other countries too, you'll get to know more people that way  and trust me not everyone is a douche


I can literally taste the desperation.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

You know Maverick, you could've just passed yourself off as Mexican. Heck, we've got Indians pretending to be Canadians out here so won't be much of a shock!


----------



## maverick12210 (May 7, 2012)

Sorry people for sounding off as a despo!..My intention was never that!, Sincere Apologies!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

maverick12210 said:


> Sorry people for sounding off as a despo!..My intention was never that!, Sincere Apologies!


Now you're crying like a baby! You have singlehandedly ruined any chances you may have remotely had with Princess Aliya!


----------



## maverick12210 (May 7, 2012)

Sorry people for sounding off as a despo!..My intention was never that!, Sincere Apologies!. Just wanted to tell her to meet people from other countries and not just mexico and US. 

I should work on my english grammar for a correct sentence structure else people here will have a different opinion on me!.

SORRY EVERYONE


----------



## Abraxas (Apr 27, 2012)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-Rc8k_D3yY...awgasVzJMfA/s1600/Stephen-Colbert-Popcorn.gif


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Abraxas said:


> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-Rc8k_D3yY...awgasVzJMfA/s1600/Stephen-Colbert-Popcorn.gif


Oh lookie....American guy eating popcorn!! Princess Aliya, I do believe your search is over! :clap2: 

Another job well done by the elite members of Expat forum  (I watch way too many Superhero cartoons! )


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

maverick12210 said:


> Sorry people for sounding off as a despo!..My intention was never that!, Sincere Apologies!. Just wanted to tell her to meet people from other countries and not just mexico and US.
> 
> I should work on my english grammar for a correct sentence structure else people here will have a different opinion on me!.
> 
> SORRY EVERYONE


Good God man, have a bit of conviction, stand up for yourself.

Everyone knows a princess will have to kiss a few toads before she meets her prince, you could be one of those toads so man up!


----------



## princessaliya (May 23, 2012)

WOW Interesting comments thanks for all the posts Mavrick am not limiting to only american or mexican americans I am a mixed breed and travelled alot but hoping to meet people from back home would make me feel comfortable and not home sick!!


----------



## Abraxas (Apr 27, 2012)

princessaliya said:


> WOW Interesting comments thanks for all the posts Mavrick am not limiting to only american or mexican americans I am a mixed breed and travelled alot but hoping to meet people from back home would make me feel comfortable and not home sick!!


Where in the US are you from?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You are american... you are going to be homesick.


----------



## princessaliya (May 23, 2012)

*The rainy city*



Abraxas said:


> Where in the US are you from?



Seattle Washington the rainy city


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

princessaliya said:


> Seattle Washington the rainy city


Were you ever sleepless there?


----------



## Abraxas (Apr 27, 2012)

princessaliya said:


> Seattle Washington the rainy city


Seattle's great. I have friends at Bastyr.


----------



## princessaliya (May 23, 2012)

Many nights....


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Toon, I believe Newcastle is nowhere near Mexico or Seattle, so you're probably not what she's looking for


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> Toon, I believe Newcastle is nowhere near Mexico or Seattle, so you're probably not what she's looking for


There are 23 Newcastles in the USA, including one in Seattle. So there!   

Wiki



> Although Newcastle was not incorporated until 1994, it has been an important settlement and town since the late 19th century and played a major role in the development of Seattle and the Seattle region. Newcastle was one of the region's earliest coal mining areas and its railroad link to Seattle was the first in King County. Timber also played a role in the early history of Newcastle. Coal delivered by rail from Newcastle's mines to Seattle fueled the growth of the Port of Seattle and attracted railroads, most notably the Great Northern Railway.


----------



## princessaliya (May 23, 2012)

Ouch am open for any where and anyone just to make it clear as long as the person isnt a doche!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

princessaliya said:


> Ouch am open for any where and anyone just to make it clear as long as the person isnt a doche!


This word highlighted in red has a very different meaning on urban dictionary! 
Time to move this to the Sandpit me thinks


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Sure is looking lively on ef lately.... 

Wonder why???


----------



## Abraxas (Apr 27, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> This word highlighted in red has a very different meaning on urban dictionary!
> Time to move this to the Sandpit me thinks


http://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee98/randomhat/tmyk.gif


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Abraxas said:


> http://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee98/randomhat/tmyk.gif


If you are going to stick around kid, we gotta teach you how to upload the photos... and not a link.


----------



## Abraxas (Apr 27, 2012)

Jynxgirl said:


> If you are going to stick around kid, we gotta teach you how to upload the photos... and not a link.


Using an application, only option seemed to be to attach a file... Don't care enough to save first then post, assuming that's how you'd do it.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Abraxas said:


> Using an application, only option seemed to be to attach a file... Don't care enough to save first then post, assuming that's how you'd do it.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Gavtek said:


>


Aww man!!!  Doggie pictures are awesome!!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Boxer vs Golden Retriever. 

Canad isnt THAT different the USA is it...... Who wouldnt know the difference???


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

This is the funniest thread! Toon, Gavtek and Pam on form again


----------



## Ish (May 15, 2011)

Oh man, I need to get up to Dubai. Been in Abu Dhabi since December. Dullsville, man...


----------



## Abraxas (Apr 27, 2012)

View attachment 5556


----------



## Abraxas (Apr 27, 2012)

View attachment 5558


----------



## Rondam101 (Feb 18, 2013)

How does a single male late 30's educated decent job etc survive in this douche bag environment?

Toon
I see your name pop up all over..
What say you on matters such as this?
;-)


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Are you insinuating that Toon is a douche bag??


----------



## samroo (Apr 28, 2011)

well this is normal in Dubai.i have been hear for more than 2 years and nothing worth mentioning .You are not alone.


----------

